# Message for Emma31



## allisonb (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello!  Was just wondering if you're ok as you haven't posted for a while.  Hope things are ok with the baby.  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Alison,

Yes sorry if I worried you all is well I moved house and only today have I finally got the internet back. Haven't even been near to a computer until today! xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 25, 2009)

hey emma nice to see you back and happy xmas, i did tell peeps u was moving after we mailed for abit , hope u had gd day x


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks steff! happy xmas to you too it's been hard not having this site handy lately so I'm glad i'm back  xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 25, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Thanks steff! happy xmas to you too it's been hard not having this site handy lately so I'm glad i'm back  xx



deffo hun glad you are back, are you all settled in new house?


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I am thanks everything is ready for when baby comes in 4 weeks time! xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 25, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Yes I am thanks everything is ready for when baby comes in 4 weeks time! xx



woooooo you must be due near my other halves birthday ,26th jan. x


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I'm going to be told when i'm being induced next app but i'm 38 weeks on the 23rd or so! my birthday is the 31st jan so it'll be an early present for me xx


----------

